# Straight back legs



## arrowattack09

What are the downsides of having a horse that is straight behind? How does this affect their movement and capabilities?


----------



## Corporal

There is less spring and this horse would have a rougher trot and canter bc of this. A century ago, a horse with otherwise good conformation and straight back legs would have been trained to drive instead of ride.


----------



## TexanFreedom

Posty back legs make for a very bumpy, hard to sit trot.


----------



## Kayty

Straight hind legs will make carrying capacity of the hind legs diminish significantly. The horse will have a hard time with collection, which means that jumping and dressage (beyond basic levels) will be pretty much a no-go. 

However, if you're pleasure riding and just doing a bit of everything with no huge aspirations as a sport horse, straighter hocks do tend to remain sounder - so there's a benefit


----------



## tinyliny

Kayty said:


> Straight hind legs will make carrying capacity of the hind legs diminish significantly. The horse will have a hard time with collection, which means that jumping and dressage (beyond basic levels) will be pretty much a no-go.
> 
> However, if you're pleasure riding and just doing a bit of everything with no huge aspirations as a sport horse, straighter hocks do tend to remain sounder - so there's a benefit


 
Really? I had never heard that straight hocks tend to stay sounder. Zulu is pretty straight hocked.


----------



## Chiilaa

I had always thought straight hocks, while staying relatively sound themselves, caused other problems, including spavins and arthritis in the gaskin.


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

That's what I understood, Chiilaa - happy to be proved wrong though!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Elana

A horse straight in the hind leg (posty) can be a horse who has stifles that pop out.. and that can be a problem. Posty hind legs also can lead to stress on the hocks leading to bone spavin. 

This is in addition to limitations on movement as stated above.


----------



## TexanFreedom

Maybe just a _little_


----------



## Kayty

Yep, *generally* there are less ailments to the joint in a straight hocked horse, than one with significant bend in the hocks.


----------

